# Solved: Guide: How to install Windows 2000-XP (any version) on a 64k cluster size



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

well hello. sorry if this is not the place. but wanted to drop by a easy to do guide to install windows xp on a hard disk formatted with NTFS and with a cluster size of 64k. here are the steps (sorry no screenshots since i dont have a virtual pc to do so):
1; back up all your important data. anything that might be helpful to you or that you like. put it on a pendrive usb disk or record it into a dvd. (you can skip this step if you have just buy the pc has has no important document inside.)
2; reboot and insert your windows xp setup disk. go up to the screen selection of the hard disks. delete all your partitions (WARNING this will destroy any data that was not backup. this should be done only by people used to install operating systems) then create 2 in this order:
the first one, with just 15 mbs that would be the primary partition.
the second one, with the rest of the disk space.
you can create more partitions if you wish to do it, but always must go first the one with 15 mbs.
3; after press F3 and exit the windows setup. you will need some software to boot up and format the disk. like partition magic 8.0 or norton (the one to format disks if it has a bootable option or to do BEFORE format the computer). if you have the windows 7 setup you may do it also (this guide also works for windows vista and 7. just do the 1 step and do the regular partition with the windows vista/7 setup its not necesary the 15 mbs one it wont work for windows vista/7)
format the disks in this way:
the partition with the 15 mbs on NTFS with a cluster size of 4096 Bytes
the 2 partition on NTFS with a cluster size of 64k.
using the windows vista sp2/windows 7 setup, go up to the disk configuration screen and choose under disk options format the 1 and 2 partition with the default format that the windows vista sp2/ 7 setup does. then press shift + F10. a cmd window will appear. detect what letter has assigned to your partitions.
choose for example this commands:
c: (press enter)
dir (press enter)
if the disk its empty you can go ahead and format. IF YOU HAVE another disk with documents make sure its not that one. the dir command will show a list of any files inside.
if the setup assings C: and D: for 2 empty hard disks, the C its the one with 15 mbs and D with the rest of the disk size.
on this same cmd use this command line:
format C: /fs:ntfs /a:4096 /q (press enter)
btw the /q is for quick. if you want to do a total wipeout of the disk dont add the /q. the whole partition will be filled up with zeros to overwrite all the clusters.
the C: partition will be the one with 15 mbs and will be used just for boot (as windows 7 uses the partition system reserved).
to the D: disk on this example, this command use:
format D: /fs:ntfs /a:64k /q
this partition will hold the windows xp plus all the program files on 64k cluster (useful for fast file read/write NO compression since the hard disk compression its supported on disks with clusters up to 8 k of size. and fastest to defrag. this will enhace your windows and gaming experience).
MAKE sure the letters are correct. if you use the windows vista sp2/ 7 setup disk disconnect any usb drive (and if you can if you have other disk with just documents or your back up disconnect it to ensure no confusion and possible destruction of your data).
the letters may be from C: to Z:
for example L: and M: or in rare cases (with another disk involved) for example F: and O:
format will ask you confirm like press Y or N. or if you want to put a label. not necesary since the C: disk with 15 mbs will be ONLY used for boot files (since windows xp and 2000 i think this works also, can boot only from a NTFS partition formatted with a cluster size up to 4096 bytes, anyone that wants to try this out on a virtual machine with windows 2000 its welcomed to report if it also works)
4: once the format its complete on both disks, close the cmd window and the setup. this will restart your pc.
insert your windows xp setup, choose the 2 partition with the 64k cluster size in the setup screen, choose leave the file system (no changes) since if you format it again it will lose the 64k cluster size.
do the windows setup (with a fast cd or dvd rom you will notice the difference since it will go really fast) normally.
and you are done. the C: disk will only have 15 mbs witch will be used 9 mbs all the time with the boot files. DO NOT COMPRESS IT. may stop booting. i choose 15 mbs for the disk C: since when you install a program it will never ask if you want to install it on the C: disk since it is too small to install anything there and has the optimal size for access fast on the boot. also the windows will take the half to boot (compared to a normal installation) when loads the system files from the 2 partition with the 64k cluster size.
any question about this is welcomed. do it only if you are with a damaged windows xp or are a gamer that loves windows 2000 xp vista or 7 and want fast disk access.
the only screenshots i can leave are of my system runing over this exact way i describe:









sure i have extra disks. but i have experience and i try not to mess with the hard disks (every time i format i cross my fingers in my head lol).
any questions are welcomed.
to final note, to keep it on optimal shape, (your windows) i recommend if installing and unistalling programs defrag once a day, if not just using the windows normally (not making or deleting big files or installning/unistalling programs) the one with the windows and program files partition.
the partition with just 15 mbs defrag once in the whole lifetime of the operating system its just what it needs since nothing should be written after the boot its placed by the windows setup.
if you add files there may create defragmentation on the partition and/or slow access on the boot. plus those files are nasty to defragment while windows it working. only a program with a defrag program while booting could defrag it and are not recommended by me. may damage your data.


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

since i cannot edit my original post, in a virtual machine in a resume i will show you how to do the partitions and format that its the hardest:
1: create the partitions with the windows 2000-xp setup. boot from the windows 2000-xp setup, go to install if the disk have partitions (and you are SURE you back up all your documents and precious data to another hard disk or dvd drive pendrive, etc) delete all the partitions. if its a new blank disk then skip that and do the partitions.
you do the partitions pressing the C from the keyboard.
the first partition must be of 15 mbs.
the second one of the rest of the size. if for example you have a 160 gbs drive and want to have 3 partitions this is the way you must do it:
first create a 15 mbs partition
then (for example) a 75 gbs partition
after another 75 gbs partition (assuming you have in total 149 gbs since even if you buy a disk that says to be 160 gbs thats what you get actually).
this is the screenshot with the partitions already formatted and named. the format and names comes after. at this point you will see partition c: (new) and the size and (with the original example of just 2 partitions) d: (new) and the size no labels and no format.








after do all the partitions, press twice F3.
before the 15 seconds are over and the reboot happens, take the windows 2000-xp setup and insert your windows vista sp2-windows 7 dvd setup or repair disk. NOTE: to use this method you need to own a license from microsoft for both os. for example for windows 2000 and windows vista or windows xp and windows 7. or xp and vista and 2000 and 7. you get what i mean.
when you reach the scan os window, press shift + F10. a cmd window will appear. but before choose the option to look for drivers, open the unfoldable places menu and choose my computer. check that the 2 partitions (or more) that you created are there. normally C: D: etc.
if thats the case close that dialog and in the cmd window type this:
format C: /fs:ntfs /a:4096 /q (if you want to make a full format so the whole partition its filled up with zeros to destoy any data dont add the /q since its for a quick format. but a quick format works like a charm faster and better than the other way)
as in this image:








it will ask to confirm (make sure its the one with 15 mbs before ask confirmation will show the size of the partition)
press the letter that asks you to confirm (on every language it changes) but pressing on english Y (and enter) wll start the format.
after will ask if you want to add a name for the volume. thats optional will not change anything you you choose not to. just press enter without typing anything.
this will look a successful format of the C: drive:








after, for the disk D: (that will hold your windows 2000-xp) use this command:
format D: /fs:ntfs /a:64k /q
it should look like this:








the same procedure. if its the correct partition with the desired size choose the correct letter (english Y) press enter and if you wish add a label for the volume. a correct format will look like this:








close the cmd, and all the windows. it will ask if you want to restart. choose yes. change the dvd for the windows 2000-xp setup. MAY I ADD if you want to use other bootable program or a linux version, as long you format the C: drive (of 15 mbs) with NTFS should be formatted with the parameters added previously (NTFS cluster size 4096 or 4 k) and the D: disk also (NTFS cluster size of 64k) NO compression on disk C: or the boot may fail. 
boot into the 2000-xp setup. choose the D: partition (or if you make others make sure to format them in NTFS with 64 k size EXCEPT the C: disk with 15 mbs. if you dont like the D: partition and you make more choose the one you desire except the C: with 15 mbs)
this is an example using the D: partition:








on the next screen, choose "leave the file system intact <no changes>"
as in this screenshot (its on spanish but on english it looks the same. may be some other option but generally its the last one)








run the setup normally. will go insanely fast (compared to a regular setup if you have a fast hard disk and a fast cd-dvd rom)
thats it. for futher instructions read my original post here at the start of the thread.
questions and recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Moved to non-tech forum for appropriate placement. It doesn't belong in XP.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> guide to install windows xp on a hard disk formatted with NTFS and with a cluster size of 64k.


What's the advantage?


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

its windows xp or 2000 on a 64k cluster size.
advantages:
- disables NTFS compression (the ntfs compression its sopported up to 8 k cluster size. bigger cluster size its not supported)
- up to 16 times faster disk access* (if you have the latest SATA II and DVD-ROM in the market you will reach that kind of speed. if you divide 64 (k) by 4 (k) = 16. thats the number of times the disk read/writes will speed up. specially for games that loads insane amount of data to run, or programs. or copy/paste files from disk to disk (if both disks have 64 k cluster size)
- the defragmentation will be minimum. plus the defragmentation is up to 16 times faster. (on windows 2000 the built-in defragmenter will not work with 64k cluster size disks you will need some freeware to defragment your disk)
- the installation of both OS will be up to 16 times faster.
- programs such as anti-virus will run very fast because will be easy to read the files.
- when booting it will take 2 or 3 times less than normal. (if you normally need to wait 3 minutes to boot it will take less than 1 minute. if it takes you 1 minute to boot up probably it will only take about 20 seconds and so on)
- (not quite tested) but i think that downloads are faster, it will not give you more speed, but if you download a big filem if you noticed all the browsers do the download to a temp file and when its complete the name changes as it should be and it placed where you choosed. if for example you download 1 gb and normally the moving will take like 2 minutes now probably will take 30 seconds. this is also disk enhacement.
i can go on, but if you like to test it on an old pc that you dont use anymore try it. i will not say a virtual pc since its a file emulating the disk and there would not be much of a difference.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting.
I'm using a branded box, Acer and I back up the OS, XP, with Acronis to a drive image.
Can I format the OS partition to 64k and copy the drive image to it and expect to get the same results/advantage?


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

i think that would not work.
first you need the boot files and config made to boot from disk C: or your xp will never boot (as my guide explains must be done of a cluster size of 4k = 4096 bytes)
also any file compressed on the image partition once put on the new 64k cluster size the os will not be able to read it. since the os shuts down the support for file compression on the partition with a cluster size of 64k.
plus your windows uses the letter C: as the partition holding the xp installation and since that would not be the letter anymore would permanently damage the os.
in a big resume, no you cant.
wait untill your xp crashes gets damaged etc. then do a clean install.
i will not recommend under any circunstance to do this kind of experiments specially on a fully working windows xp installation thats not damaged.
this is a guide if you buy a pc or you are about to do a clean install of windows to make it as fast as can be. specially because windows will not compress any files without permission as it uses to do (the folder dllcache that its a secure location where the system files are copied as a backup, unistall folders etc).
plus the paging file will be read alot more faster than normal.

here i leave you screenshots of benchmarks of my hard disks. all my hard disks and usb flash drives (pendrives as you wanna call it) are formatted with NTFS with a cluster size of 64k. i did not test the C: drive because its just 15 mbs and its used 9 mbs. plus the minimum for the scan is 50 mbs.
this is my real pc not a virtual one.
i must say that the speed has many variables: your processor your ram your motherboard your operating system your hard disks, etc
that means that yes it will speed all up but dont expect to do this on an old pc with a old IDE disk and have the speed of a SATA II disk. 
all my disks are SATAII (except the flash disks that are A: and B: and are usb 2.0) and are optimized even the firmware internal options (i jsut buy a hitachi disk that its the E: one and the site has a nice utility to change settings like work on 48 bit enable disable smart, the SATA link to use be SATA 1 or 2 mode, etc my 2 other samsung drives a similar utility also and configured)
also in windows 7 was almoust twice as fast than in xp, also because my windows 7 was also working on 64k and that works on 64 bit contrary to my current xp working on 32 bit.
anyways here the screenshots: (you just take into consideration the line that has a green button that says seq. = sequential test or normal test we can say) working with a 100 mbs file)
disk A: (flash disk usb HP v100w 4 gbs of capacity usb 2.0) :








disk B: (flash disk usb HP v100w 2 gbs of capacity usb 2.0) :








disk D: (samsung HD161HJ - primary - SATA II - 160 gbs of capacity) :








disk E: (hitachi HDS72150CLA362 - secondary - SATA II - 500 gbs of capacity) :








disk F: (samsung HD161HJ - secondary - SATA II - 160 gbs of capacity) :








NOTE: i have 2 physical disks samsung same model and yes they have pins as IDE disks for primary and secondary even beeing SATA II they are rare i guess lol.
as you see are high speed (specially the D: partition that with my method its holding the OS).

i have found a way so you dont need windows vista-7 repair disk;
install partition magic 8 (or later aldo the 8 version i think its the final one) delete the current partitions of the desired disk to install 2000-xp (this can be done booting from the booting diskettes you can do or from windows 2000-xp!) create 2 new partitions: first at the begening of the disk and set as active and primary, 15 mbs formatted with NTFS with a cluster size of 4096 (4 k)
the rest of the disk or the number of partitions that you desire, but its better if its the D: partition used for windows, formatted with NTFS with a cluster size of 64k (if you do other partitions you should format the same as the D: one)
apply the changes. (only on windows) it will ask a reboot to apply the changes.
it will do a boot execute (like when you run disk check and you need to reboot) it will do all since the program uploads itself to the ram. once all its done, you just need to reboot the pc with the windows 2000-xp setup and continue from my guide point, choosing the correct partition and then select "leave the current system file intact <no changes>" and done.
WARNING: if you use the windows option, you will lose all the data on your disk including the windows you use to do the formats!!!
again, this is for new computers or computers with a damaged beyond repair windows 2000-xp.
do not experiment.

if you want to keep your current windows, with partition magic you can make smaller the current partition to leave space for another one. (WARNING: this may damage the partition while it makes it smaller, may damage the MBR leaving the current disk raw while you lose all data in the disk. do it under your complete resposability this experimental option)
or even on another disk that its not set on bios or with a pin as primary.
just do one partition (in another disk its preferred or in the space left after you make smaller the partition, btw partition magic on windows will ask a reboot for that) with NTFS with a cluster size of 64k.
if you have xp you can install another xp version. NOT windows 2000 or windows xp will not boot anymore.
if you have 2000 you CAN install windows xp on the partition with 64k.
again this experimental secondary bypass of my method its UNDER any circunstance recommended by me. use only for example (if you use the bootable version of partition magic, also known as norton partition magic or manager dont remember) if you have valuable data or documents on your pc and you dont know or cant connect the disk to another pc and extract the non backed up valuable data. 
but again this part i leave it as a experimental method if you have for example an old pc that does not have NO valuable data and you feel with the experimetal fever. in other way DONT do it.
again i dont assume any responsability for damage on your data if anyone try this experimental method.
also i put it here since any intermediate-advanced computer skilled person can figure this out. i do it to make sure if you try this insanity (refering only to this bypass of my method) you do it without loosing your MBR partition table or even valuable not backed up data.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I see you figured out how to use ALT+Print Screen. Not sure why you put full desktop screen shots in your first couple of posts.


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

because i was not only installing in this case windows 2000 professional sp4 on a virtual pc, my own windows xp professional sp3 x86 its runing on a partition with a cluster size of 64k. was going to show some disk data but i forgot. now i am very sick (with a soar throat head hache, etc) and plus taking care of my cat that was neutered 3 days ago.
i can provide you one million of screenshots. but its the exactly system that windows 7 uses to boot. the only difference its that windows 7 does not assing a letter to the system reserved partition, and its 100 mbs. the rest its the same. i have used windows 7 on a partition with a cluster size of 64k.
plus with all do respect (and this goes for everyone) but instead of looking some stuff that may not be perfect, why dont you get amazed that this is basically the only guide in the internet of how to install windows 2000-xp on a partition with a cluster size of 64K?
i was looking for hours on the internet how to do it, untill i realized i could modify windows xp to work as 7 (making the primary partition of 15 mbs and on a cluster size of 4 k so the boot files can run, the rest on the other partition with clusters of 64k) .
even if i copied the windows 7 method of installation and i "tweaked" a little bit, this is a guide to anyone that wants fast disk access more faster programs and NO compression on any file. its the first time my windows xp does not crash after a week. i assume the files where compressed (and since i love to use the disk cleaner) they where too compressed untill they got damaged or the os was too slow.
another thing, the windows 2k-xp does not get the normal slowdown after installing programs etc. i have office 2007, microsoft security essentials, many utilities from drivers that boot up with the xp, windows live messenger, etc and goes pretty fast.
the boot bar when windows it loading does not take more than 4-6 times to appear before i reach the logon screen and less than 30 seconds to reach the desktop. maybe 30 seconds more while the startup programs runs themselves and the services set to manual to speed things up (i am the only user of the pc so when i log in everything needs to start up with me lol) .


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

your thread is looking bumpy


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah its really a bouncing thread lol


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It's not a rule..............
But it's usually considered polite at TSG to wait till a thread is low on the page or on the next one before bumping it


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

lol. sorry. but i did not wanted to end up with a closed thread because it passed by 45 days without a reply.


----------

